# semelhanças entre português e espanhol



## nimsy

hola quiero que alguien que sepa español y que sea brasileiro o portugues me enseñe portugues para mi es muy importante porque en mi pais no existe nadie que me pueda dar clases graciassssssss


----------



## Tomby

Olá Nimsy, bem-vindo/a aos fóruns!
Clica neste link para informação sobre cursos a distância de português para estrangeiros (nível inicial). As aulas começaram no dia 23 de Outubro de 2006.
Cumprimentos!
 
_¡Hola Nimsy, bienvenido/a a los foros!_
_Clica en este link para información sobre cursos a distancia de portugués para extranjeros (nivel inicial). Las clases comenzaron el día 23 de octubre de 2006._
_¡Saludos!_


----------



## 19brendan81

Hola amigos,

Soy Australiano y he estado estudiando español por 4 años.  Mi español no es tan malo ahora, pero siento que mi nivel no va a mejorar much mas hasta que viva en un pais hispanohablante, y eso no será posible por 2 años como minimo. Entonces....voy a empezar Portugues por ahora.
 
Mi pregunta es...como similares son portugues y español, gramaticamente? Tiene Portugues equivalentes para ser y estar, el subjuntivo, por y para, dos tiempos pasadas y todos las cosas que fueron tan divertido mientras aprendiendo español (sarcastico)?

Creen que aprendiendo portugues va a ser bueno o malo para mi español?
Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## chango descalzo

Si tienes bien aprendido y consolidado el español, aprender portugués te resultará bastante fácil debido a las similaridades.
De no ser así, es decir si tú no tienes el español bien consolidado, puede ser 'peligroso'. He escuchado a varios quejarse porque el hecho de aprender otro idioma similar, sin que esté fuertemente incorporado el anterior, hace que ambos se mezclen en la cabeza, y terminan hablando 'portuñol'.


----------



## 19brendan81

Hmmmm, esto es lo que me preocupa.  Pero he estudiado todos los tiempos verbales, mas las cosas mencionado abajo (por y para etc etc) y tengo buen conocimiento de estos partes de la idioma.

En mi opinion lo que necesito ir para mejorar mi español ahora es mejorar mi vocabulario, y esto seria mas facil en un pais hispanohablante que aqui en Australia con listas de palabras.  Los dos veces que fui a mexico y america central mi vocabulario crecio rapidamente.

Entonces, voy a empezar el portugues.  Muchas gracias por su consejo.


----------



## coquis14

19brendan81 said:


> Hmmmm, esto es lo que me preocupa. Pero he estudiado todos los tiempos verbales, mas las cosas mencionado abajo (por y para etc etc) y tengo buen conocimiento de estos partes de la idioma.
> 
> En mi opinion lo que necesito ir para mejorar mi español ahora es mejorar mi vocabulario, y esto seria mas facil en un pais hispanohablante que aqui en Australia con listas de palabras. Los dos veces que fui a mexico y america central mi vocabulario crecio rapidamente.
> 
> Entonces, voy a empezar el portugues. Muchas gracias por su consejo.


Ni lo dudes , tu nível de español es bastante alto , será una evolución personal.Gramaticalmente el portugués es un idioma más difícil que el español pero eso no va a hacer involucionar tu español para nada.Lo que debes mejorar es la colocación de acentos ya que tu poder de redacción y vocabulario son buenos.

Saludos


----------



## 19brendan81

Gracias amigo.  Acentos siempre han sido un problema para mi, era flojo cuando empece español, no tenia ganas de aprender accentos y redacción....solo querria hablar!

En respeto a portugues, supongo tener problema con mi acento. Estudio con una brasileña, y su acento es un verdadero desastre....especialmente con las letras s y v. En particular la manera en que ella dice "mas" y "a veces".


----------



## ñeca

19brendan81 said:


> Gracias amigo.  Acentos siempre han sido un problema para mi, era flojo cuando empece español, no tenia ganas de aprender accentos y redacción....solo querria hablar!
> 
> En respeto a portugues, supongo tener problema con mi acento. Estudio con una brasileña, y su acento es un verdadero desastre....especialmente con las letras s y v. En particular la manera en que ella dice "mas" y "a veces".



Para ayudarte un poquito:
_
"¡Gracias, amigo! *Los* acentos siempre han sido un problema para *mí*, era flojo cuando empec*é* a estudiar español, no ten*í*a ganas de aprender *ni *acentos *ni *redacción...*¡*s*ó*lo *quería* hablar!"
_
¡Adelante con el portugués!
Ñeca.


----------



## elpoetaborracho

Estudiar sin hablar tiene que ser un "tostón de cuidao" (un gran aburrimiento), no creo que a nadie le guste éso, todos queremos hablar pero no "hincar los codos" (estudiar), aunque si consigues lograr la combinación de ambos sería lo ideal para aprender, pues asientas los conocimientos que adquieres en la calle.
Importante, aparte de hablar y estudiar, es leer, si puedes leeté algún libro cortito (no te pongas con el Quijote jaja), ya sea español o portugués, para aprender más, te ayudará un montón, especialmente para el tema de los acentos (siempre te encontrarás algún problema con ésto) y vocabulario.

Y recuerda que en España nos encantan las expresiones populares o frases hechas como las dos que te he puesto, son a modo de regalo porque ya tienes un gran nivel.


----------



## krloszz

Boas noites!

Recientemente he empezado a aprender el portugués de manera formal, aunque algunas nociones ya tenía aprendidas por mí mismo.

Hace unos dias, una chica brasilera me comentó que notaba la variante mexicana del español la más parecida a sus oidos al portugués... al principio estuve totalmente en desacuerdo pensando inmediatamente en la fonología; sin embargo, profundizando un poco más en otros aspectos, especialmente en el ritmo y el manejo de las vocales átonas, concluí que de cierta manera esto era cierto.

Investigando un poco más, encontre que el portugués de brasil y el español mexicano tienen un ritmo llamado stress-timed (en la cual solo las sílabas donde recae el acento principal tienen una duración igual), y el portugues y español europeo (así como la mayoría de las variedades americanas) tienen el llamado syllabe-timed (en la cual todas las sílabas, sin importar su acentuación, tienen la misma duración), por lo que me parece una pista algo convincente.

Un ejemplo que me parece explicar algo lo que digo (perdón por no escribir en IPA, pero no lo tengo a la mano):

-Esp.Mex.: Noche [notsh']
-Port.Bras.: Noite [noitsh']

Donde ['] representa una vocal apenas mencionada.

Me gustaría bastante saber si los brasileros comparten esta opinión; debo decir que los mexicanos no somos conscientes de casi no pronunciar las vocales átonas, cosa de la que si se dan cuenta los demás hispanohablantes, así que supongo que será también algo dificil de descubrir.

Agradezco mucho su ayuda, y una disculpa de antemano por no escribir aún en português, pero mi nivel es casi nulo .

Muito Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo, krloss. 

Estou juntando seu post a uma discussão sobre semelhanças e diferenças entre português e espanol.


----------



## MatiAR

Oi gente. Sou Matias da Argentina tenho 17 anos, e gostaria de saber a sua opiniâo do meu português. 

Gostei muito do forum, acho que vai me ajudar muito. 
Até mais. Mati AR.

P.S: Nâo estou conseguindo postar o link, acho que é por eu ser novo no forum. 
audioboo . fm / boos / 572240-portugues


----------



## pkogan

Oi Matias, seja bem-vindo! Eu também sou argentino. Acho que, em geral, o seu português está muito bem.
Um abraço!


----------



## SãoEnrique

Oi,

Isto é uma pergunta mais que estranha para ver as diferentes opiniões, explicações. Sempre ouvi que um Lusófono entendia melhor um hispânico que um Hispânico um Lusófono, mas eu gostaria de saber em geral se "um falante de Português que não aprendeu o Espanhol/Castelhano podia entender um Hispânico ? (vice-versa)

Eu sempre me perguntei se os hispânicos entemdiam o Português como os lusófonos entendiam o Espanhol. Vi muitas discussões sobre a pronúncia que os lusófonos têm, que está difícil de entender para os extrangeiros. Mas, são duas línguas que têm uma historia em comum, há muitas palavras que são os mesmos também para os verbos (conjugações).

O que eu gostaria de saber é se os Hispânicos têm dificuldades a entender um lusófono ? (vice-versa) Muito obrigado, esperando as suas respostas .


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu não consigo responder a essa pergunta, pois fui criado nos dois idiomas. Assim, desde cedo eu aprendi a conviver com eles e a aprender suas diferenças e semelhanças.

Creio que, na realidade, maiores dificuldades ou facilidades irão depender do ouvido (capacidade de entendimento) de cada um. Mas acredito que sul-americanos terão maior facilidade para se entenderem do que portugueses com espanhóis, e vice-versa, devido ao sotaque desses povos.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns! 

Oi, Matias. Você não consegue colocar links também porque links de áudio não são permitidos.  Sempre que tiver um dúvida, uma pergunta, sinta-se à vontade para abrir um hilo.


----------



## Fanaya

Uma das críticas mais ouvidas em Portugal é que "os espanhóis não se desenrascam com o português, enquanto nós, portugueses, safamo-nos com o espanhol". Bom, todos sabemos que generalizar não é adequado, e da minha experiência extraí a conclusão de que é uma lenda infundada (dessas histórias de ficção há milhões neste lado: as portuguesas têm bigode, os condutores portugueses são kamikazes... ). 

Se prestarmos atenção, somos capazes de compreender o português, falado devagar, graças à proximidade das línguas, e vice-versa. Nem os portugueses têm maior facilidade de entendimento, nem nós somos mais tolos. A única diferença é a mentalidade: o interesse que os portugueses mostram pelo espanhol é directamente proporcional ao nosso desinteresse pela língua portuguesa (e isto é aplicável a qualquer língua que não seja o espanhol. Graças a Deus as novas gerações temos mudado a mentalidade).


----------



## will.espmx

nimsy said:


> hola quiero que alguien que sepa español y que sea brasileiro o portugues me enseñe portugues para mi es muy importante porque en mi pais no existe nadie que me pueda dar clases graciassssssss



Bueno, talvez yo te pueda enseñar portugués brasileño.


----------



## will.espmx

MatiAR said:


> Oi *gente*. Sou Meu nome é Matias*,* sou da Argentina*,* tenho 17 anos e gostaria de saber a sua opiniâo *do* meu português e gostaria de saber a opini*ã*o *de vocês* *sobre* o meu português.
> 
> Gostei muito do f*ó*rum, acho que vai me ajudar muito bastante*.
> Até mais. MatiAR.
> 
> P.S: N*ã*o estou conseguindo postar o link, acho que é por eu ser novo no f*ó*rum.
> audioboo.fm/boos/572240-portugues



Oi Matias, seja bem-vindo ao fórum. O seu português, tanto falado como escrito, vai bem continue assim, ainda que eu não tenha entendido algumas coisas que você falou. Fiz algumas modificações e/ou correções no seus escritos acima afim de te ajudar a melhorar a sua escrita. 

*Só pra não repetir a palavra "muito".


----------



## will.espmx

pkogan said:


> Oi Matias, seja bem-vindo! Eu também sou argentino. Acho que, em geral, o seu português está muito *bom*.
> Um abraço!


----------

